# ITT: I make an avatar that suits your personality



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

, , , , 5, 
, , , , , 
, , 
, 




, , 
, 
, , 


, , , 
, , , , , , , 
, , , , , , , 
, , 
, 











, 2


, , 
,














, 
, 
, 


, , 



, 












, 
, 





, 





, 
,


----------



## Iria (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh please do


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 21, 2010)

oh these again 

go right ahead


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2010)

SHOW ME YOUR MOVES


----------



## pfft (Feb 21, 2010)

i want one!


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2010)

Plz, Kitsune?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 21, 2010)

make it the opposite of my personalitar


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 21, 2010)

I won't use it if it fucking sucks.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 21, 2010)

Once again, Kit makes a thread that intrigues me.

How does she do that?


----------



## pajamas (Feb 21, 2010)

i wrote i poop naked on my forehead one day


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2010)

Bite me, eat me, you know where to reach me


----------



## Gary (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me to make a new avatar.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Iria said:


> Oh please do


----------



## pajamas (Feb 21, 2010)

Gary said:


> Thanks for reminding me to make a new avatar.



fuck you gaaaaaryyyy


----------



## Iria (Feb 21, 2010)

i dont know what that says about me but ill take it 

/reaps


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 21, 2010)

that's actually pretty fitting for renee

props


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2010)

@Renerd: Looks like a female doctor of death. She's wearing a mask and has a club with which to beat her victims.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 21, 2010)

lol cause sunny SO had to elaborate on that


----------



## Gary (Feb 21, 2010)

pajamas said:


> fuck you gaaaaaryyyy



FINE I'LL UPLOAD YOUR DAMN AVATAR
Link to the forum?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Iria said:


> i dont know what that says about me but ill take it
> 
> /reaps



You're using it.    That makes me so happy.

Sexy Dr. Death.



Reptar Kamina said:


> oh these again
> 
> go right ahead


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2010)

Sunny: Pointing out the obvious since 2005.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 21, 2010)

Why do I read the thread title as "I make an avatar that shits your personality"?


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 21, 2010)

i like it

will use in the future

nagi let's watch funny porno like last night


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> SHOW ME YOUR MOVES


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey cool, what's that and hows it me? :33


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2010)

Krory: On Sunny's dick since 2005


----------



## Migooki (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm interested.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Krory: On Sunny's dick since 2005



Mider T: Doesn't know shit since 2006


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Krory: On Sunny's dick since 2005



Mider T: On Krory's dick since 2006


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2010)

Sophie - Pics of you wearing that same dress today.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 21, 2010)

memmememememmememememememe


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 21, 2010)

seriously mider t, where the fuck did you come from?


----------



## Migooki (Feb 21, 2010)

I totally posted that in the wrong thread ON PURPOSE.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2010)

I think you got the wrong thread Sophie 

edit: Really now?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

pfft said:


> i want one!


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hey cool, what's that and hows it me? :33



You seem to like dudes who stand in that position.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Feb 21, 2010)

HOW WOULD YOU MAKE SOMEONE FOR SOMEONE YOU DO NOT KNOW

SHOW ME YOUR SKILL


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2010)

Ahaha yeah kinda. Its pretty a pretty good, brace for action pose.


----------



## Migooki (Feb 21, 2010)

Also, you should tell people why you picked what you picked.


----------



## Dman (Feb 21, 2010)

do itt kitty

or

will you even if i've nothing to offer


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 21, 2010)

i want one


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2010)

Reptar Kamina said:


> seriously mider t, where the fuck did you come from?



He tries to act like a hardass in the Chatterbox and Plaza, of all places, then thought he was ready for the Blender.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 21, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> i want one



You already have one.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 21, 2010)

Nimander said:


> You already have one.


I WANT TWO MOMMY                         .


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 21, 2010)

*intrigued*


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2010)

Reptar Kamina said:


> seriously mider t, where the fuck did you come from?



An old thread I found in the archives


----------



## Migooki (Feb 21, 2010)

I just negged Mider because he disgust me to the max.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Krory said:


> Plz, Kitsune?


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2010)

What is this?

I don't even


----------



## Nimander (Feb 21, 2010)

Fuck.  Kit has you pretty well pegged with that one, Krory.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

troublesum-chan said:


> make it the opposite of my personalitar









Krory said:


> What is this?
> 
> I don't even



It's saucy.  And you've seemed kinda saucy lately.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Also, you should tell people why you picked what you picked.



Hrm yeah I know.  But I'm kinda just feeling it.  Like, I can't explain it.  [/hippie voice]


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 21, 2010)

that is just so god damn adorable fuck


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2010)

I like it.

I like _you_.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

BAD BD said:


> I won't use it if it fucking sucks.







I'm glad you like it krory  =)


----------



## pfft (Feb 21, 2010)

that does seem to suit my personality...


----------



## abstract (Feb 21, 2010)

noice 


and toight 




roight


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2010)

I must say, you're doing pretty well Nagi, these do seem to match people quite well.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2010)

I was confused by mine at first, but now I love it.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Once again, Kit makes a thread that intrigues me.
> 
> How does she do that?



For some reason I can imagine you making this face.  






Edit:  Thank you sunny


----------



## Nimander (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> For some reason I can imagine you making this face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nice.  I can honestly say, I was not expecting that.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

pajamas said:


> i wrote i poop naked on my forehead one day


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Bite me, eat me, you know where to reach me


----------



## Gary (Feb 22, 2010)

yay i'm next.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2010)

It feels good to rid myself of this current avatar


----------



## ez (Feb 22, 2010)

do you mean my internet persona or what i'm like in the day to day world?!


----------



## Nimander (Feb 22, 2010)

A shit-covered banana?  How appropriate.

/fuckingwithMider


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Gary said:


> Thanks for reminding me to make a new avatar.






@ez: just my gut reaction


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Mider T said:


> It feels good to rid myself of this current avatar



Haha you used it.


----------



## abstract (Feb 22, 2010)

i'm so psyched for this


----------



## Gary (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out what the fuck that means


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2010)

Nimander said:


> A shit-covered banana?  How appropriate.
> 
> /fuckingwithMider



It's about time I started opening up to you guys


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 22, 2010)

Alrighty. Go ahead.


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2010)

lol gary is emo


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 22, 2010)

oh god


Kitsune said:


> @ez: just my gut reaction


i like this one for some reason


----------



## Gary (Feb 22, 2010)

I think it's more psychotic then emo.


----------



## Kyo. (Feb 22, 2010)

can i has an avatar?


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2010)

Gary said:


> I think it's more psychotic then emo.



it suits you gar-e


----------



## Nimander (Feb 22, 2010)

Kyo. said:


> can i has an avatar?



Why did your post remind me of this?


----------



## Gary (Feb 22, 2010)

pfft said:


> it suits you gar-e


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> I'm interested.


----------



## Migooki (Feb 22, 2010)

Wait what, I've never even seen Pocky in RL before.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2010)

That's okay. I've never worn glasses like the one in my avatar before.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Feb 22, 2010)

do i even have a personality?


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 22, 2010)

I think most 7-11s have them


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> memmememememmememememememe


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Wait what, I've never even seen Pocky in RL before.



But it's a cute Japanese thing.  And it suits you.


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2010)

if you dont use this sophie.. i wanna use it at a later date..


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Rolling~Star said:


> HOW WOULD YOU MAKE SOMEONE FOR SOMEONE YOU DO NOT KNOW
> 
> SHOW ME YOUR SKILL


----------



## abstract (Feb 22, 2010)

fuuuuuuck



just do poop for rest of the people in front of me, nagisa


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

i'll do yours next justin



Dman said:


> do itt kitty
> 
> or
> 
> will you even if i've nothing to offer


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2010)

kitsune i am taking that pocky avatar.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

ok, I'll make a new one for you Sophie.


----------



## Migooki (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmmmm.. okay. The only 'cute thing' I wanna be associated with is Japanese stuff. :3


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

abstract said:


> noice
> 
> 
> and toight
> ...


----------



## ez (Feb 22, 2010)

okay then i'm waiting


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2010)

You don't even know my personality 

GLHF


----------



## abstract (Feb 22, 2010)

much gras lady


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

ezx said:


> okay then i'm waiting


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2010)

abstracts avatar is so cyute!


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 22, 2010)

well shit kit


----------



## abstract (Feb 22, 2010)

ahaha 


i fucked up the joo joo of the thread


----------



## ez (Feb 22, 2010)

not wearing this.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> i want one


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

ezx said:


> not wearing this.




;____;



...I'll make you another one.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 22, 2010)

.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2010)

NOOOOOOOO, Me first, I haz school soon


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

tina yuzuki said:


> *intrigued*


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2010)

if they dont want it.. i want it.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 22, 2010)

i like mine atm but lets see


----------



## Laurens (Feb 22, 2010)

Please do it kitsune, i'll wear it after this set


----------



## Dave (Feb 22, 2010)

Kay go


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2010)

ITT: Amber steals everyone's avatars.


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2010)

but i like it


----------



## Gecka (Feb 22, 2010)

amber you are a whore


----------



## ez (Feb 22, 2010)

i'm sure i'll like the next one !


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2010)

gecka thats the other thread.. i failed to call you a whore in that thread though


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2010)

pfft said:


> but i like it



YOU ALWAYS WANT, WANT, WANT...

YOU NEVER GIVE.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2010)

Do I have to wear it?


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2010)

I get the impression Zaru doesn't wear anything.


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2010)

andreas running around naked like a boss. 


uh its true i dont give... kitsune lemme raep u


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2010)

I think it should be mandatory you rep everyone in this thread with a username beginning with a "K".

Just sayin'...


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Just so I can keep track (upcoming)

Comic Book Guy
Kyo.
Jenna Berry
Vae
Gecka
Laurens
Dave
Zaru

remake: sophie, tina y, ezx


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2010)

tina y needs one 100x100 she said.


----------



## abstract (Feb 22, 2010)

put a muffin in it amber


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2010)

lol im just fucking around..


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 22, 2010)

didn't ask for a remake
and I'm a guy
look up my username :ho


----------



## abstract (Feb 22, 2010)

pfft said:


> lol im just fucking around..



amber


put a bagel in it


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Alrighty. Go ahead.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 22, 2010)

Krory said:


> I think it should be mandatory you rep everyone in this thread with a username beginning with a "K".
> 
> Just sayin'...


i like you


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2010)

i will put my penis in your bagel hole


----------



## abstract (Feb 22, 2010)

you better not do that to my bagel if you know what's good for you


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 22, 2010)

pfft is a clever nick


----------



## Migooki (Feb 22, 2010)

pfft is a clever chick.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Kitsune, I made one that suits YOUR personality.





























Sorry, I had to. That joke was just hanging there and it had to be grabbed.



I still love you babe.


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 22, 2010)

kits reminds me of noush


----------



## /root (Feb 22, 2010)

bahahahaha sunny


----------



## Migooki (Feb 22, 2010)

Good one, Sunny. Fucking repping you right now.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't get it. But there's no picture.



















































































































































































Ohhh, I get it.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hey Kitsune, I made one that suits YOUR personality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ha ha very funny

Here's another one for youuu


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> ha ha very funny
> 
> Here's another one for youuu


Quite perceptive mon cherie, I am indeed a hopeless romantic


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2010)

That fucking cat


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2010)

Careful, Sunny. That's the same road Naruyamcha went down.


----------



## Gary (Feb 22, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hey Kitsune, I made one that suits YOUR personality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was to nice to do this


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 22, 2010)

sunny le pew, get a whiff o' dat

do you think when a female skunk farts pepe le pew goes like ""


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2010)

Kenneth you dumb fuck, they have a special gland that releases the odorous liquid. Its not farts. Jeez. >_>


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 22, 2010)

everything that can take a shit, can fart sunny


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Kyo. said:


> can i has an avatar?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Jenna Berry said:


> do i even have a personality?


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 22, 2010)

^good  one


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2010)

Hurreh up, I'm in school and I FUCKING WANT MAH AVY!


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 22, 2010)

I think mine suits me personally


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Vae said:


> You don't even know my personality



Yeah I dunno


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Yeah I dunno



Old dude with flame, AKA Yamamoto, fits me, will use when get home.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> i like mine atm but lets see


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Laurens said:


> Please do it kitsune, i'll wear it after this set


----------



## Laurens (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh my god kitsune that one is amazing 

*fucking saved* i'll wear it when i'm tired of this set 
Do you maybe have the stock so i could make a sig out of it too? 


Thanks a lot !


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 22, 2010)

Laurens said:


> so i could make a sig out of it too?


----------



## Laurens (Feb 22, 2010)

...or i'll let someone else do it 

if kitsune wants, she can always do it, if i don't ask too much


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Dave said:


> Kay go


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 22, 2010)

lol if you want i'll make one for you if kit gives a stock or smth laurens


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Laurens said:


> Oh my god kitsune that one is amazing
> 
> *fucking saved* i'll wear it when i'm tired of this set
> Do you maybe have the stock so i could make a sig out of it too?
> ...





^^ you're welcome


----------



## isanon (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> You don't have to use it.



do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Zaru said:


> That fucking cat





Stock:


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

/root said:


> bahahahaha sunny


----------



## /root (Feb 22, 2010)

dats trollin'


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2010)

do me


----------



## isanon (Feb 22, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> do me



i didnt know you were in to pegging


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2010)

bastard


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 22, 2010)

me me me me

big ava pls


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2010)

am I too late?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 22, 2010)

FUCK YEAH THIS IS AWESOME.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2010)

olaf said:


> am I too late?



Jesus Christ dude, your sig


----------



## colours (Feb 22, 2010)

lemme hear it kitty


----------



## Kyo. (Feb 22, 2010)

i dun get mine


----------



## Bart (Feb 22, 2010)

do u know my personality?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Feb 22, 2010)

okay.


what if i WANT  to use it, what then?


----------



## forkshy (Feb 22, 2010)

*_*

but i have multiple personality disorder.

*_*


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2010)

forkshy said:


> *_*
> 
> but i have multiple personality disorder.
> 
> *_*



It'll be animated.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Feb 22, 2010)

can you make me one please? *________*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 22, 2010)

Interesting. Why this specific image and character?


----------



## Springlake (Feb 22, 2010)

Let's see where this takes us.


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2010)

Springlake said:


> Let's see where this takes us.


apparently it takes forever


----------



## Springlake (Feb 22, 2010)

Great timing then!


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2010)

I posted here yesterday

kinda drunk

when I got sober today

I checked blender

nothing, my post was last

fuck


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't have a personality


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Feb 22, 2010)

olaf for a second i thought your sig was two dogs fucking


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2010)

NECROFANTASIA said:


> I don't have a personality


wtf are you

your sig is familiar


----------



## Springlake (Feb 22, 2010)

TRISTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Feb 22, 2010)

Springlake said:


> TRISTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



NO

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## colours (Feb 22, 2010)

NECROFANTASIA <333333333


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2010)

Springlake said:


> TRISTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

nice namechange triste

and don't worry

you aren't the first one to say that my sig looks like some bestiality pic


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Feb 22, 2010)

CULLERS OMG


----------



## abstract (Feb 22, 2010)

i love this one


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2010)

interesting thread


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2010)

olaf said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> nice namechange triste
> 
> ...


Well the guy is fucking a bear, it totally is bestiality


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Another list for me to keep track:

remake: sophie, tina y, ezx

isanon
@lk3mizt (big)
Yαriko (big)
olaf
colours (big)
Bartallen2
Dr. Majestic
forkshy
Machinesister (big)
Springlake
NECROFANTASIA (Triste?)
Sweet Potato



Kyo. said:


> i dun get mine



It's a big, buff version of Ronald McDonald.  Kinda just in your face.  I saw it and felt it was suitable for you at the moment.  If you don't think it fits you I can make a different one and abstract can keep it.  




Comic Book Guy said:


> Interesting. Why this specific image and character?



Well, it's a .  He made comic-book pop art famous (along with Warhol and others).

I thought about putting some custom words in the thought bubble, but wasn't sure what.  Maybe "Oh comic book guy..." or something.


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Well, it's a .  He made comic-book pop art famous (along with Warhol and others).
> 
> I thought about putting some custom words in the thought bubble, but wasn't sure what.  Maybe "Oh comic book guy..." or something.


for what is worth I got Lichtenstein reference right away

also, it might be my fagotry but I can't imagine ppl not knowing his paintings. it's pop-art godamnit!


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

olaf said:


> for what is worth I got Lichtenstein reference right away
> 
> also, it might be my fagotry but I can't imagine ppl not knowing his paintings. it's pop-art godamnit!



  Yeah I thought it was kinda common knowledge, but I guess the point of pop art is to be a bit subversive (or rather, provocative) in the face of "fine art."


----------



## Havoc (Feb 22, 2010)

so hows that installing mac going, you jerk?

make me one


----------



## kidloco (Feb 22, 2010)

lets see if you can'


but later if odnt like dont cry when i crop you ass


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 22, 2010)

i like this cat innocently sniffing finger


----------



## Havoc (Feb 22, 2010)

that's actually a penis


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 22, 2010)

PENIS ARE FINGERS?


----------



## Havoc (Feb 22, 2010)

fingers are penii

yes, penii


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 22, 2010)

edward penii hands


----------



## Havoc (Feb 22, 2010)

tchan, how would you fight someone who had penii for fingers?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 22, 2010)

vagina dentata


----------



## Felix (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm curious now


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 22, 2010)

its the penis hands worst anime

but what if i came at you with two black dildos


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Havoc said:


> so hows that installing mac going, you jerk?
> 
> make me one



Snow Leopard seems exactly the same.  I'll hopefully notice the difference in due time.



troublesum-chan said:


> i like this cat innocently sniffing finger



Yeahh, that finger has been places.


Added to list: 
Havoc
kidloco
Felix


----------



## Dman (Feb 22, 2010)

gimme all ur fuckin salmonz


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Sophie:



Tina Yuzuki:



ezx:


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Hrm I think I'll keep this thread going for a while.  Sorry if it takes a day or so to get to yours.

I might as well update the OP with the avatars so people can actually find what I made them....*goes to update OP


----------



## kidloco (Feb 22, 2010)

waiting and dont like to wait


----------



## Migooki (Feb 22, 2010)

How sugoi.

Why that?

I'll use it later. THANKS.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Nagi, do you still have 150x200 perms? I was considering actually making you one (for real this time) but if you are just Caxing it (not changing a big avy ever) never mind lol.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 22, 2010)

DO me kitsune do me

do me now. or asap


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 22, 2010)

DO me kitsune do me

do me now. or asap


----------



## Havoc (Feb 22, 2010)

NAGEH IS MAHN!


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

kidloco said:


> waiting and dont like to wait



Sorrryyyy, you must be patient.  



Miyuki said:


> How sugoi.
> 
> Why that?
> 
> I'll use it later. THANKS.



Haha it's the guy from Durarara being a little sushi.  Also, I think you toy with guys that way.  



Sunuvmann said:


> Hey Nagi, do you still have 150x200 perms? I was considering actually making you one (for real this time) but if you are just Caxing it (not changing a big avy ever) never mind lol.



I'm Caxing it.



Bleach said:


> DO me kitsune do me
> 
> do me now. or asap



*adds to list  



Kitsukaru said:


> DO me kitsune do me
> 
> do me now. or asap



*adds as well


----------



## Kensei (Feb 22, 2010)

kitsune imagine making an avatar of my personality was edward collen and do it.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Kensei said:


> kitsune imagine making an avatar of my personality was edward collen and do it.



Awesome, will do


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 22, 2010)

i'm waiting. . .


----------



## Migooki (Feb 22, 2010)

I toy with boys? lol what


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> I toy with boys? lol what



Ohhh nothing.  

I just thought it was cute.  


@kitsukaru: be patient and wait your turn


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 22, 2010)

Show me your moves.


----------



## Migooki (Feb 22, 2010)

watev u say


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2010)

kitsune toys with my heart


----------



## Hodor (Feb 22, 2010)

If you have time Kits, this has my interest.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2010)

isanon said:


> do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)







@Darth N and Nomeru: added


----------



## Fancy (Feb 23, 2010)

oo i'm waiting


----------



## tgre (Feb 23, 2010)

add me to the list sunshine.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Techromance said:


> oo i'm waiting





tGre teh Disleksik said:


> add me to the list sunshine.



Ok!


omg this might take a while--check back in a couple days.


----------



## Fancy (Feb 23, 2010)

wow a couple of days LOL


----------



## tgre (Feb 23, 2010)

what is this service

I'm better off going to a fast food joint.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

I serve only fillet mignon.  Go to McDonalds if you wish.


----------



## tgre (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm a fan of gourmet.

I will wait

only because its got a fancy name.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 23, 2010)

neat, source please?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I'm a fan of gourmet.
> 
> I will wait
> 
> only because its got a fancy name.



Bon choix



Gecka said:


> neat, source please?



I randomly found it on pixiv.   the original.


----------



## Fancy (Feb 23, 2010)

lol bleach


----------



## Migooki (Feb 23, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> I randomly found it on pixiv.   the original.



That's hot. Do you mind if I use the stock?


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 23, 2010)

can i reroll the dice, please?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> That's hot. Do you mind if I use the stock?



Not at all, please do.



Reptar Kamina said:


> can i reroll the dice, please?



Yeah!  But it might take a while for me to catch up.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 23, 2010)

i can wait 

fine and dandy


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Feb 23, 2010)

Incidentally, yes I am Triste






maybe


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'd used it


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 23, 2010)

I think I should steal all the good ones for later use.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2010)

made a new set while i await your exquisite piece


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 23, 2010)

I actually bet you can't do it ...


----------



## kidloco (Feb 23, 2010)

so..... still waiting


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2010)

srsly, Loko's wont be hard to make. just resize anything Sakura and he'll be off.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 25, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> srsly, Loko's wont be hard to make. just resize anything Sakura and he'll be off.



Here you go @lk:


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> nobody can top my current avatar



i do love your avatar.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 25, 2010)

/rerolling


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 25, 2010)

Yαriko said:


> me me me me
> 
> big ava pls


----------



## Setoshi (Feb 25, 2010)

OMG ME ME ME


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 25, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> /rerolling





setoshi said:


> OMG ME ME ME



Okie dokie.






olaf said:


> am I too late?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 25, 2010)

colours said:


> lemme hear it kitty


----------



## Setoshi (Feb 25, 2010)

now explain to me how thats my personality.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 25, 2010)

That's not your personality, it's Olaf's.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 25, 2010)

Sure           .


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 25, 2010)

Bart said:


> do u know my personality?







Dr.Majestic said:


> okay.
> 
> 
> what if i WANT  to use it, what then?








forkshy said:


> *_*
> 
> but i have multiple personality disorder.
> 
> *_*


----------



## ez (Feb 25, 2010)

i wonder if the avatar is suggesting i'm gay 

in the colorful sort of way 

/puts it on


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 25, 2010)

It doesn't suggest you're gay.  I've seen you use paintings before.



Machinesister said:


> can you make me one please? *________*


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 25, 2010)

kit kit kit
um my sig is shit 
do you have any albert wesker stocks

with glasses please
oh and his signature "i don't give a darn" face


----------



## ez (Feb 25, 2010)

i know kits

i was kidding


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

no you werent ezana... i can tell you were serious.


----------



## ez (Feb 25, 2010)

elaborate amber 

i want you to delve into my psyche


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

you want to be colourful; meaning you want to be like colours who is always happy aka gay.


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

i just took a percocet and it made me ill


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 25, 2010)

wait we can reroll?

new stock GET


----------



## ez (Feb 25, 2010)

pfft said:


> you want to be colourful; meaning you want to be like colours who is always happy aka gay.



it's what happens when i'm never happy 

how do i escape apathy, amber



pfft said:


> i just took a percocet and it made me ill



 why did you need it in the first place? sorry to hear it anyway, hope you get better soon...

maybe throwing it up would help

/prolly would just make things worse


----------



## olaf (Feb 25, 2010)

oh snap

didn't really see that coming


----------



## ?? (Feb 25, 2010)

?                             !


----------



## T-Pein™ (Feb 25, 2010)

make me one 
How do you know my personality???


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 25, 2010)

omg I love it nagi<333333


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Feb 25, 2010)

i...i'm hinata in a maid's dress?


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 25, 2010)

eww Hinata, that's really awful


----------



## ?? (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol, I might as well ask for one too


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Feb 25, 2010)

i think it means i'm docile and that i have a thing for blonde men


----------



## colours (Feb 25, 2010)

omg luka


----------



## ez (Feb 25, 2010)

i get the marionette feeling from pboy's intended ava 

it's got nice artwork


----------



## kidloco (Feb 25, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> srsly, Loko's wont be hard to make. just resize anything Sakura and he'll be off.




hahahaha

...................................................................

so...


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 25, 2010)

It's hot Hinata, it's Alice in Wonderland!  But with purple hair.  ;__;

Ok, I'll make you a different one Machinesister.

Also will add the recent requests later.


----------



## Fancy (Feb 25, 2010)

kidloco enjoys painful acts of pleasure.. who would have known


----------



## Havoc (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm waiting.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 25, 2010)

Been more than a couple of days


----------



## Havoc (Feb 25, 2010)

She's racist.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 25, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Here you go @lk:



thanks


----------



## Felix (Feb 25, 2010)

I still wait mine
It better be good for great justice


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2010)

I want in. Show me what you got...


----------



## Susano-o (Feb 25, 2010)

I love racist chinks in my armor, the ultimate reward is honor not awards
at odds with the times in wars with no lords
a freelancer


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 25, 2010)

Get to work woman


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 25, 2010)

I have every intention of getting to everyone.  I'll keep this thread going as long as people want new avatars.

Quality > quantity

Be patient.  Eventually I might even start rounding edges and making them more fancy.  I'm kinda feeling this out for now.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 25, 2010)

i'll wait quietly in this corner waiting for dat reroll


----------



## kidloco (Feb 25, 2010)

Techromance said:


> kidloco enjoys painful acts of pleasure.. who would have known



       .


----------



## Fancy (Feb 25, 2010)

its funny because i believe that pleasure is the relief of pain.. oh well


----------



## Felix (Feb 25, 2010)

Techromance said:


> its funny because i believe that pleasure is the relief of pain.. oh well



That gave me some nasty ideas


----------



## kidloco (Feb 25, 2010)

that why is need pain to later come the relief of pleasure

not pain, not pleasure


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 25, 2010)

Machinesister said:


> i think it means i'm docile and that i have a thing for blonde men



Maybe you'll like this version better.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 25, 2010)

Springlake said:


> Let's see where this takes us.


----------



## Havoc (Feb 25, 2010)

Woman, I'm gonna beat you!


----------



## shit (Feb 25, 2010)

holy shit fuck big thread
well do me I guess
kthx


----------



## kidloco (Feb 25, 2010)

still waiting


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Woman, I'm gonna beat you!



futa! you wanna beat her discostick!


----------



## Havoc (Feb 25, 2010)

You can beat mine, with your mouth.


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

i would stab yours with my cock..


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2010)

amber! lets have a cockfight!


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

i wanna call you cara cakes  

lets duel nudie!


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2010)

i am acceptable to any name

/releases massive cock


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

lol any name? even if its super cheesy? 

its so massive   /is defeated


----------



## kidloco (Feb 25, 2010)

futa futa futa futa futa


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2010)

lol i'm a person who has gone through life being called carebear

cheesy is nothing to me

and yes kidloco

awesome futa :ho


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 26, 2010)

NECROFANTASIA said:


> Incidentally, yes I am Triste
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sweet Potato said:


> lol i'm a person who has gone through life being called carebear
> 
> cheesy is nothing to me
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> amber! lets have a cockfight!





pfft said:


> i wanna call you cara cakes
> 
> lets duel nudie!





Sweet Potato said:


> i am acceptable to any name
> 
> /releases massive cock





pfft said:


> lol any name? even if its super cheesy?
> 
> its so massive   /is defeated



I was not expecting to leave this thread with an erection.

Alas...


----------



## shit (Feb 26, 2010)

Krory said:


> I was not expecting to leave this thread with an erection.
> 
> Alas...



I was expecting to leave this thread with an erection. 

not anymore


----------



## Bart (Feb 26, 2010)

Btw kitsune where do u get your stock from?


----------



## SPN (Feb 26, 2010)

That list lacks faggotry.


----------



## kidloco (Feb 26, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> lol i'm a person who has gone through life being called carebear
> 
> cheesy is nothing to me
> 
> ...



i had some awesoem futa doujinshi in my computer and can said is awesome.. want more anway

where is mines?? 

anyway i sure not change mines for long way


----------



## Anjali (Feb 26, 2010)

Could you do one for me as well,  Nagisa ~?


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm trying to decide how Anjali's sig is okay but my Jessica-Chobot-On-The-Toilet wasn't.


----------



## colours (Feb 26, 2010)

we already came to the conclusion that it was the toilet krory

that is just too risque


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2010)

That guy is a one-eighty away from eating her out. I'm reporting that sig - I find it offensive.

@colours - Life is just so unfair.


----------



## Anjali (Feb 26, 2010)

Krory said:


> I'm trying to decide how Anjali's sig is okay but my Jessica-Chobot-On-The-Toilet wasn't.



My sig is hot, toilets are not exactly the sexiest thing ever, though.


----------



## colours (Feb 26, 2010)

her bag is offending me


----------



## Anjali (Feb 26, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> that woman is covering herself with a bag
> 
> bags aren't really sexy either



You're actually right; she'd look better without the bag.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2010)

Anjali said:


> My sig is hot, toilets are not exactly the sexiest thing ever, though.



Your sig looks like Liz Vicious and Avril Lavigne fucked and had a son that wanted to be a woman.

Jessica Chobot is as hot as you can get, toilet or not:


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2010)

colours said:


> her bag is offending me



colours, don't cry.  I'll kill the bag for you.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 26, 2010)

Bart said:


> Btw kitsune where do u get your stock from?



Various places.  I have a pretty well-organized image filing system, so when I'm browsing around I save anything that looks good.  A lot of nice stock comes from pixiv. 

Also, if anyone wants the original stock of their avatar (to make a sig, or style the avy differently) let me know.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Feb 26, 2010)

i love it


----------



## Cronos (Feb 26, 2010)

always in search for more


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 26, 2010)

Felix said:


> I'm curious now







Havoc said:


> so hows that installing mac going, you jerk?
> 
> make me one







kidloco said:


> lets see if you can'
> 
> 
> but later if odnt like dont cry when i crop you ass







Bleach said:


> DO me kitsune do me
> 
> do me now. or asap


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2010)

HAHAHA!

I GET HAVOC'S!!

THAT'S A GOOD ONE!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 26, 2010)

Peeked my interest.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 27, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> DO me kitsune do me
> 
> do me now. or asap







Kensei said:


> kitsune imagine making an avatar of my personality was edward collen and do it.







Miyuki said:


> I toy with boys? lol what



I think this one actually suits you much better.  







Darth Nihilus said:


> Show me your moves.







Nomeru said:


> If you have time Kits, this has my interest.


----------



## murasex (Feb 27, 2010)

i want oneeeeeeeeeeeeee

150x200


----------



## Hodor (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmm /me examines

Interesting little creature 

ありがとう　きつね。　大きらいです


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 27, 2010)

What **


----------



## Bleach (Feb 27, 2010)

Arent those from Sonic...?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 27, 2010)

Nomeru said:


> ありがとう　きつね。　*大きらいです*




That means you hated it.


----------



## Hodor (Feb 27, 2010)

o.o... shit, you're right, my japanese is very uh.. bad.  

I was thinking of 大すきです


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 27, 2010)

Techromance said:


> lol bleach


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

did i get my reroll yet?


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

yev didnt get one yev didnt get one ha ha ha


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

i'm gonna punch you in the face, amber


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 27, 2010)

pfft said:


> .







Reptar Kamina said:


> did i get my reroll yet?



Check the OP.  There is a list!


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

awesome i'm almost next


----------



## Fancy (Feb 27, 2010)

HOLY i thought she was going to attack me with those


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Check the OP.  There is a list!


pek  i rub you nagi



Techromance said:


> HOLY i thought she was going to attack me with those



you should wear it.. i like it


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

THE SUSPENSE IS KILLLING MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

make yev wait longer


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

*punches amber in the face* 

now stay on the floor, snooky!


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

lol your such a little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) yev.. stop being a fucking vagina and wait it out.. get a penis you russian whore.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

you motherfucking bitch

i bet you're the slut of your reservation, you filthy indian whore


----------



## Fancy (Feb 27, 2010)

yea get a peeska bro


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

yev go drink some vodka you fucking homo.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

sasee moy hooy, ti blyat

see i just told you to suck my cock, you bitch

in russian

now you can use that in your everyday conversations


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

learn to speak english you russian ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).. get the fuck out of america.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 27, 2010)

Reptar Kamina said:


> THE SUSPENSE IS KILLLING MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE




I like to take my time.  You can't rush creativity!


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

pfft said:


> yev go drink some vodka you fucking homo.



go drink all the alcohol left in your hut, and gamble all your money away at the casino next door, you waste of space indian friend


----------



## Fancy (Feb 27, 2010)

i cant speak russian if my life depended on it trust me..

i had a math teacher who was russian, it was painful listening to him


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

pfft said:


> learn to speak english you russian ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).. get the fuck out of america.



cause clearly i'm not speaking english at all right now, right?

gtfo with your tribespeak, howling moonvagina


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

Reptar Kamina said:


> go drink all the alcohol left in your hut, and gamble all your money away at the casino next door, you waste of space indian friend



 gambling is for white russian ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like you.. go die in a fire.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

i'm sorry, i should stop now, before you go on a trail of tears or some gay shit


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

nobody ever cared about your feelings, filthy indian

gtfo, running cunt whisperer


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

are you serious?  

god yev cant i just joke with you, you fucking ^ (use bro).


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

awww amber you know i kid :33

man,  you gave up, i had a good one prepared too!


----------



## Fancy (Feb 27, 2010)

vladimir lol


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

holla at me dawg


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

you sounded so serious.. as if you were at a rave and in need of a pacifier like all those rav ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wear/use 

you techno ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Fancy (Feb 27, 2010)

a pacifier what the hell LOL


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

oh you piece of fucking shit 

that's it

i'm gonna continue where the great colonel custard left off

say goodnight, galloping coyotebitch


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

yev you should sell yourself as a russian bride. 

lulz custard


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

i'm the number 1 slavic slut, amber

you already know this

my cunt belongs to all of russia


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

i lub you yevgina pek


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

i less than three you too, howling jackrabbit pek


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 27, 2010)

pfft said:


> i lub you yevgina pek


lol yevgina

that's an awesome nickname


----------



## Fancy (Feb 27, 2010)

sounds like vagi to me


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 27, 2010)

a few irl friend call me that as well 

i fucking love it


----------



## Havoc (Feb 27, 2010)

hey nagi, where's my fucking ava, woman?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 27, 2010)

check the op


----------



## Havoc (Feb 27, 2010)

msn on get


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 27, 2010)

Put that avatar on first.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 27, 2010)

Nagi, I'm bored on a friday night at 3 AM. Get on MSN.


----------



## colours (Feb 27, 2010)

you gonna listen to these chumps kitty ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 27, 2010)

You too Pandurr


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

nagisa why arent we talking on msn?


----------



## colours (Feb 27, 2010)

hell nah pedurr


----------



## SPN (Feb 27, 2010)

My name draws closer, excited am I.


----------



## Havoc (Feb 27, 2010)

I hate my avatar.


----------



## ?? (Feb 27, 2010)

Still waiting for mine......I wonder how it'll be


----------



## Fancy (Feb 27, 2010)

Havoc said:


> I hate my avatar.



chhyea sure you do


----------



## Cronos (Feb 27, 2010)

i have multiple personalities so i'm gonna need about 5 avatars or more


----------



## murasex (Feb 27, 2010)

i never got my avatarrrrrrrrr :[


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 27, 2010)

Check the OP!!!  There's a waiting list.  

Mura, I have the perfect stock for you but you must be patient.


----------



## murasex (Feb 27, 2010)

ohhh sorry xDD thanks


----------



## shit (Feb 27, 2010)

/waiting patiently

...

...


----------



## SPN (Feb 28, 2010)

This is better than waiting in line at Disney World.


----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2010)

I know!  Less standing and I can browse the interweb.


----------



## Susano-o (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm not so weird, considering the average human has one testicle and one titty

oh btw don't worry about the ava, I like the current one you made for me anyway


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 28, 2010)

Laurens: Should I redo the border on yours?  It looks too thick.  I'm in a border-oriented phase, but it's a bit clunky I'm realizing.





Susano-o said:


> I'm not so weird, considering the average human has one testicle and one titty
> 
> oh btw don't worry about the ava, I like the current one you made for me anyway



I'll still make you one and you can keep it for later.  I am rather pleased with your current avy though.


----------



## pfft (Feb 28, 2010)

that lil baby creeps me out.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 28, 2010)

That is the point.  

Also, I do realize that borders are not "in" right now.  But I just like them.  It pleases me to fit things nicely into neat boundaries.


----------



## Shodai (Feb 28, 2010)

BORDERS?

GO BACK TO 2008


----------



## kidloco (Feb 28, 2010)

nice... good job 

end of comunication.

kidloco off


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 28, 2010)

This is harder than waiting for next Wednesday's chapter


----------



## Shodai (Feb 28, 2010)

Jesus christ I open a NF tab and i'm fucking seeing Naruto yaoi, it's like twice as potent as the usual yaoishit

Fucking reported


----------



## ?? (Feb 28, 2010)

Shodai said:


> Jesus christ I open a NF tab and i'm fucking seeing Naruto yaoi, it's like twice as potent as the usual yaoishit
> 
> Fucking reported


----------



## kidloco (Feb 28, 2010)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 28, 2010)

Great, shodai's back


----------



## Shodai (Feb 28, 2010)

I BE HATING​


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 28, 2010)

Shodai said:


> I BE HATING​


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 28, 2010)

Shodai said:


> BORDERS?
> 
> GO BACK TO 2008



SHAAADAAAP


----------



## Shodai (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Laurens (Feb 28, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Laurens: Should I redo the border on yours?  It looks too thick.  I'm in a border-oriented phase, but it's a bit clunky I'm realizing.



i think it's great now, but if you think you can make it better than i won't stop you :33


----------



## Shodai (Feb 28, 2010)

I have an extreme distaste for sigs/avatars that use the same stock 

Just sayin'


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 28, 2010)

Shodai, GTFO of my thread until I make you your avatar.


----------



## Shodai (Feb 28, 2010)

Only if you ask nicely my dear

I'm just chillin'


----------



## stardust (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm really somewhat curious

it's like what kitsune thinks of me

IN AVATAR FORM


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 28, 2010)

Tip for tap


----------



## Shodai (Feb 28, 2010)

Please, ship anyone except Naruto and Sasuke

I beg you 

Read a new manga


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 28, 2010)

I read other manga already.



> Please, ship anyone except Naruto and Sasuke


----------



## quizzlix?! (Feb 28, 2010)

perhaps i can has one?


----------



## Shodai (Feb 28, 2010)

I meant

If you're going to be a shipperfag

At least ship people from a good series

That are y'know

Canonical, amusing, hot, or in good taste



Are you fat and underaged? Because stastics show that 95% of Naruto shippers are underage, and that NaruSasu shipped are overwhelming base dwelling fat whales.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 28, 2010)

I only go big on few pairings. RanmaXAkane was one.

You're kidding right. The SasuNaru fandom is huge and most shippers I know are hot girls, esp on NF.


Her username is SasuNaru Monomaniac on NF 

Anyway you probably wouldn't say no to this


----------



## Shodai (Feb 28, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> Anyway you probably wouldn't say no to this


----------



## Shodai (Feb 28, 2010)

I would _read_ Naruto if they reversed the genders.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2010)

AHAHAHAHA


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 28, 2010)

> I would _read_ Naruto if they reversed the genders.



I know right 

I ship the two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) together for their personality, the man homo is just a bonus


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 28, 2010)

Shodai said:


> Are you fat and underaged? Because stastics show that 95% of Naruto shippers are underage, and that NaruSasu shipped are overwhelming base dwelling fat whales.



She's not. 

She's half-Italian and half-American and she anything BUT a whale. NO HOMO.


----------



## Shodai (Feb 28, 2010)

I adblocked your sig

It's cool

I can engage you in conversation without my eyes being set on fire now


----------



## Shodai (Feb 28, 2010)

Now onto the next question

Is Miku high, bemused, sad or angry in my avatar

Or all of them at the same time


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 28, 2010)

High           .


----------



## Shodai (Feb 28, 2010)

How ironic, I haven't been high in 6 months or more


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 28, 2010)

I should adblock Olaf's sig

Miku is bemused.


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2010)

Can I have one?


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 1, 2010)

Roy said:


> Can I have one?



Me too


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 1, 2010)

Roy said:


> Can I have one?





Alexandra said:


> Me too




Sure!

The waiting list is in the OP.


----------



## tgre (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm next.

Yayayayyayayayyayaya


----------



## Roy (Mar 1, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Sure!
> 
> The waiting list is in the OP.



Awesome! 

Ill be back next month then.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 1, 2010)

I have yet to get my avatar.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 2, 2010)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I'm next.
> 
> Yayayayyayayayyayaya


This might not exactly suit your personality, but it kinda matches your sig.






Reptar Kamina said:


> can i reroll the dice, please?


----------



## SPN (Mar 2, 2010)

T-Pein is ahead of me? Bullshit and chips I say!


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 2, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> I'm pretty sure I'd used it







Deputy Myself said:


> nobody can top my current avatar


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 2, 2010)

Blind Itachi said:


> I actually bet you can't do it ...


----------



## tina yuzuki (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't think this can be made into ava 

but its kiyyute


----------



## Gecka (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Kitsune (Mar 2, 2010)

tina yuzuki said:


> I don't think this can be made into ava
> 
> but its kiyyute



Yeah that is cute.  I could make it an avy of the face but it will lose its charm perhaps.



Gecka said:


>


Well sheeit.  

Ok Blindy here's your real avatar




Sunuvmann said:


> /rerolling






setoshi said:


> OMG ME ME ME


----------



## ?? (Mar 2, 2010)

Hahahahaaaa, I'm close, I can feel it


----------



## shit (Mar 2, 2010)

anticipation is amped to the max


----------



## Red (Mar 2, 2010)

Do it, you have good tastes in stocks.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 2, 2010)

Red said:


> you have good tastes in stocks.



Thank you.  I actually enjoy finding stocks more than actually making the avatar.  

Anyway, added to the list!


----------



## ez (Mar 2, 2010)

kits

may i get another ava?


i can't seem to change this one


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 2, 2010)

ezx said:


> kits
> 
> may i get another ava?
> 
> ...



No problem.  Of course, you can always use that bishie Aizen and Gin one I made ya.


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 2, 2010)

you can use it if you want nagi<3


----------



## ez (Mar 2, 2010)

hey

why must you use that emote...

you know i don't want to use that avatar

so nevermind.


----------



## Bart (Mar 2, 2010)

kits can i have another ava as its just that your stock is just awesome


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 2, 2010)

Yαriko said:


> you can use it if you want nagi<3



Noooo put it baack.    I love seeing it on you.  I'm not changing my avatar anyway, it needs to match Vulpix.



ezx said:


> hey
> 
> why must you use that emote...
> 
> ...



lol I put you on the list.  No one leaves here unsatisfied.


----------



## ez (Mar 2, 2010)

screw you 

i refuse to accept your pity


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 2, 2010)

done


----------



## izzyisozaki (Mar 2, 2010)

Is that KakaSasu 

Well I can't say it doesn't suit my personality


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 2, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> Is that KakaSasu
> 
> Well I can't say it doesn't suit my personality



It's whoever you want it to be, baby.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh, ok then


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi, Kits. :3


----------



## Circe (Mar 2, 2010)

i have no personality.

good luck.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 2, 2010)

mine was pretty random but i'll save it and use it


----------



## Jimin (Mar 2, 2010)

Still making these, Nagi?


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 2, 2010)

I want one please.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 2, 2010)

Krory said:


> Hi, Kits. :3



Hi Krory!  I'll put you down for a re-roll.



Circe said:


> i have no personality.
> 
> good luck.



I don't know you, but I'll make something nice anyway because I'm so sweet.



Reptar Kamina said:


> mine was pretty random but i'll save it and use it



It's not random at all.  THINK about it.  Yeahhh that's what I'm talking about.



King Lloyd said:


> Still making these, Nagi?



Yeah *adds KL



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I want one please.



Yes indeed.  I'll move you to the top of the list as a welcome back present.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 2, 2010)

Did I get one at all?...


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 2, 2010)

Tachi took my spot.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 2, 2010)

I keep putting them there so people can find them.



Blind Itachi said:


> Did I get one at all?...



Yeah you actually got two.  They're a couple pages back.  You can check the OP for your avatars as well.



breakbeat oratory said:


> Tachi took my spot.



Hrm maybe I'll make some now.  Nah I'll clean my bathroom then make some.


----------



## ez (Mar 2, 2010)

nagisa still refuses to do me


----------



## pfft (Mar 2, 2010)

^ i c wat u did thar.


----------



## Setoshi (Mar 2, 2010)

So I finally saw my avatar, why is the file named sunny and it's renji? o:


----------



## pfft (Mar 2, 2010)

can i take techromance's avatar since she is gone anyways and probably wont wear it?

unless she is gona wear it.. 

















































 

ok maybe i shouldnt ask.


----------



## ?? (Mar 2, 2010)

pfft said:


> can i take techromance's avatar since she is gone anyways and probably wont wear it.



No                           . Yes.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 3, 2010)

setoshi said:


> So I finally saw my avatar, why is the file named sunny and it's renji? o:



Oh damn I messed it up.  Renji is for Sunny, The Asian girls are for you, and the furry Itachi thing is for Blindy.  *fixes



pfft said:


> can i take techromance's avatar since she is gone anyways and probably wont wear it?



Go for it.

Actually that applies to all my avatars.  If someone doesn't want it, it's up for grabs.


----------



## Setoshi (Mar 3, 2010)

haha so my personality is my yellow fever? XD


----------



## ?? (Mar 3, 2010)

I wonder how mine will turn out


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 3, 2010)

setoshi said:


> haha so my personality is my yellow fever? XD



Yeppers.



?! said:


> I wonder how mine will turn out



Hrm tell me a bit about yourself.


----------



## ?? (Mar 3, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Hrm tell me a bit about yourself.



I can't tell you~~


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok you can make me an avatar  !


----------



## shit (Mar 3, 2010)

This is the only reason I've checked NF this past week.
Very clever, Kitsune.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh nice!... I'll go check right n-


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 3, 2010)

?! said:


> I can't tell you~~



Ok, I'll just go off your sets.


Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Ok you can make me an avatar  !



*added



Juggalo said:


> This is the only reason I've checked NF this past week.
> Very clever, Kitsune.



Thank you, Jugs!  



Blind Itachi said:


> Oh nice!... I'll go check right n-





I love Furry Itachi.  Maybe a little too much if you know what I mean.  



Oh yeah, come to mama.


----------



## ?? (Mar 3, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Ok, I'll just go off your sets.



No fun                    .


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 3, 2010)

do et kitty :3


----------



## shit (Mar 4, 2010)

I still wait for this


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll do more tonight, I swear!  

I'm OCD and this must be completed.


----------



## ez (Mar 4, 2010)

WHERE IS MY AVATAR WOMAN


----------



## Cronos (Mar 4, 2010)

ezx said:


> WHERE IS MY AVATAR WOMAN



this, a thousand dead whores screaming this


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, listen up.  This thread is about avatars that *suit* your personality.  *Not* avatars that *describe* it.  

I'm not including explanations because I look for each person's stock individually, and it's sort of an intuitive thing.  I take into account what I know about your personality and the kinds of sets you've used.  

I'm doing it this way because I really like making avatars, but I want to have creative control.  I actually do put thought into this, so if you MUST know why I chose it for you, feel free to ask.  I'm just not gonna verbalize it until you do so.





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I want one please.


----------



## stardust (Mar 4, 2010)

I like how the colours all sort of compliment each other in that one


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you!  I agree: the  is amazing.


----------



## Frosch (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you know me enough to make me one? :3


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 4, 2010)

Absolutely, Geiju *adds to list


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 4, 2010)

Kits, can I get mine so I don't have to keep bitching about it.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 4, 2010)

I accept bribes, if you really can't wait.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 4, 2010)

Fuck, I have to spread. Not worth the effort.

Just handle it whenever you want.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 4, 2010)

It's ok, I was about to make more anyway.


----------



## Dman (Mar 4, 2010)

if youre making more then


----------



## SPN (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm more excited about this than Christmas.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 4, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Kits, can I get mine so I don't have to keep bitching about it.



Here


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 4, 2010)

Go  go go!


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 5, 2010)

^Hisagi added.



Kenneth said:


> wait we can reroll?
> 
> new stock GET





's the stock


----------



## Shodai (Mar 5, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Ok, listen up.  This thread is about avatars that *suit* your personality.  *Not* avatars that *describe* it.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 5, 2010)

No shit, it's serious business.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 5, 2010)

Hisagi said:


> Go  go go!



Here you go.


----------



## pfft (Mar 5, 2010)

oh i want to re-roll..


----------



## pfft (Mar 5, 2010)

omg tacho's avatar is so cute!


----------



## ez (Mar 5, 2010)

this is fucking awesome

should be my avatar


----------



## Cronos (Mar 5, 2010)

just a few more ..


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 5, 2010)

Sure I'll add you now

And lmao Tacho


----------



## ?? (Mar 5, 2010)

Did I get mine yet?


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 5, 2010)

?! said:


> Did I get mine yet?



You're next!

But don't get your hopes up tooo high, just in case.


----------



## ?? (Mar 5, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> You're next!
> 
> But don't get your hopes up tooo high, just in case.



Lol, anything's fine. I'm not picky


----------



## Frosch (Mar 5, 2010)

**


----------



## pfft (Mar 5, 2010)

^ you really need a new avatar/sig.. i am sick of looking at that guy from FMA


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 5, 2010)

pfft said:


> omg tacho's avatar is so cute!


Yeaas! I really love it 

Thank you very much Nagisa, I'll wear it for an ass long time once I'm done with my current ava


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 5, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Here you go.



Marvelous.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 5, 2010)

?! said:


> Lol, anything's fine. I'm not picky



This actually had the !? on it originally.  It's backwards, but close enough.  I think this was meant to be.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 5, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> 's the stock


ty <3
ooh i like the border


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 5, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> ty <3
> ooh i like the border



I'm bringing borders back 
Them other boys don't know how to act


----------



## ?? (Mar 5, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> This actually had the !? on it originally.  It's backwards, but close enough.  I think this was meant to be.



It's awesome, thanks.


----------



## shit (Mar 5, 2010)

mine comes soon


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 5, 2010)

Oppa oppa 
I'll be I'll be
Down down down


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 5, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Oppa oppa
> I'll be I'll be
> Down down down


Are you spying on me again pek

/since you're back I can use the ava now


----------



## ez (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## ?? (Mar 5, 2010)

Up up up
I'll be I'll bee
Sideways sideways sideways


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 5, 2010)

Nagi, may I request something further please? 

A 240 x 320 pixels image for my cellphone wallpaper xD


----------



## ?? (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm interested if you have any more


----------



## Shodai (Mar 5, 2010)

You take so fucking long

I should start up my own version of this thread and usurp your market dominance


Laissez faire capitalism, bitch


----------



## ?? (Mar 5, 2010)

Shodai said:


> You take so fucking long
> 
> I should start up my own version of this thread and usurp your market dominance
> 
> ...



Not all of them will contain Miku, will they?


----------



## ez (Mar 5, 2010)

i'm not sure what else i need to do to get mines 

i flirt, i rep, i amuse

and yet

nothing.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 5, 2010)

why don't you?

richard?


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Mar 5, 2010)

Shodai said:


> You take so fucking long
> 
> I should start up my own version of this thread and usurp your market dominance
> 
> ...



Richard you are ten kinds of too lazy to do this shit are you fucking kidding me


----------



## pfft (Mar 5, 2010)

Shodai said:


> You take so fucking long
> 
> I should start up my own version of this thread and usurp your market dominance
> 
> ...



ME ME ME I WANT ONE...


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Shodai (Mar 5, 2010)

Naaaaaaah

What Triste said


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 5, 2010)

Silly Shodai


----------



## shit (Mar 5, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Yes *moves you up the list
> 
> One of my favorite songs ever btw


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 5, 2010)

I take bribes Jugs, if you really can't wait.

I'll make more tonight.


----------



## E (Mar 5, 2010)

150X200 pls

no rush


----------



## ez (Mar 5, 2010)

sweet talking > just asking


----------



## Cronos (Mar 5, 2010)

you know what?

don't do mine


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 5, 2010)

E said:


> 150X200 pls
> 
> no rush



Oh we have an agony winner.  I'll make yours extra nice.

~Nyan~



ezx said:


> sweet talking > just asking



Or a clever combo of both.  



Cronos said:


> you know what?
> 
> don't do mine



You don't have a choice.  This isn't about your will.  It's about my will.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 5, 2010)

whatever baby


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 5, 2010)

can I get a new big avy nagi?:33


----------



## Cronos (Mar 5, 2010)

cut alina in line in exchange for my spot :33


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 5, 2010)

ahwwwwwwwww:33<3


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 5, 2010)

Sure ok  .


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 5, 2010)

I want a free avy


----------



## Cronos (Mar 5, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> I want a free avy



you can only get hugs


----------



## shit (Mar 5, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> I take bribes Jugs, if you really can't wait.
> 
> I'll make more tonight.



and now I find myself a white guy in a good music picking contest 








[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucgUKCeQlwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ez (Mar 6, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Oh we have an agony winner.  I'll make yours extra nice.
> 
> ~Nyan~
> 
> ...



whatever it takes to get a compliment out of you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 6, 2010)

Why don't you get this made into a request shop Nagi? :I


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 6, 2010)

I dunno.  What's the difference?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 6, 2010)

Posts count.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe I will eventually.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 6, 2010)

Anyway, what are you up to Nagi? Too often a boring night you're the only one on.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

thnx bro
this set really does fit my personality


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 6, 2010)

Its gay, just like you ^_^


----------



## Dman (Mar 6, 2010)

WAIT


i think ive figured out how kitsune got divinity so fast


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm making more now, but I'll unveil them in a batch.  Possibly tomorrow.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 6, 2010)

Also a 90 x 120 avatar if you dont mind


----------



## Frosch (Mar 6, 2010)

I never got mine, I see how it is


----------



## SPN (Mar 6, 2010)

Poor Kitsune, we're going to work you to death.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 6, 2010)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Nagi, may I request something further please?
> 
> A 240 x 320 pixels image for my cellphone wallpaper xD



No problem.  Wait, for the two other-sized ones, did you want the same stock or different?  Iz confuzzled.



Geijutsu said:


> I never got mine, I see how it is



Waiting list in OP.  



SPN said:


> Poor Kitsune, we're going to work you to death.



Nah it's ok, I'm doing them at my leisure.

Next batch incoming...


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 6, 2010)

ezx2: (For your new name, but I actually prefer the cow )



T-Pein



Kaki



Susano-o



juggalo



SPN



Anjali



Yariko



VastoLorDae






Deputy Myself said:


> Nagisa has found her calling



I liek purdy piccurs


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 6, 2010)

murasex



Shodai



RetroElectro


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks nagi<3


----------



## Jimin (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh, its almost my turn. : O


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 6, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> this is awesome



Thanks Wouter.  



Yαriko said:


> thanks nagi<3



She has that 'don't fuck with me' look.  When I saw it I immediately thought of you.  



King Lloyd said:


> Oh, its almost my turn. : O


----------



## Red (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey Kitsune, if I should die from old age before you finish can my great great grand children pick it up in my place


----------



## SPN (Mar 6, 2010)

Do I see kittens? :ho

How did you know. Thank you!


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 6, 2010)

hahah really?<3


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 6, 2010)

Red said:


> Hey Kitsune, if I should die from old age before you finish can my great great grand children pick it up in my place



LOL hey I'm catching up!  



SPN said:


> Do I see kittens? :ho
> 
> How did you know. Thank you!



I'm clairvoyant.  



Yαriko said:


> hahah really?<3



Yes really.  When I go looking for stock with someone in mind, and come across something that reminds me of them, it's like a little "ding" sound goes off in my head.  <3


----------



## stardust (Mar 6, 2010)

wow, your choice for me was surprisingly accurate

the colours which really pop, and the dawwsome stock in general

I like what she's wearing, too!

YOU'RE WONDERFUL <3


----------



## Golbez (Mar 6, 2010)

Can I get signed up too?

I want to see. :ho


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 6, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> wow, your choice for me was surprisingly accurate
> 
> the colours which really pop, and the dawwsome stock in general
> 
> ...



Awww you're so sweet.  I'm glad you like it.  <3

Here's the  if you're curious.



Golbez said:


> Can I get signed up too?
> 
> I want to see. :ho



*adds to list


----------



## ez (Mar 6, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> ezx2: (For your new name, but I actually prefer the cow )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, will use this when i become Scum. and actually, the cow was my avatar of choice; i was loling at it for a while when i put it on. then i was named into themanwhowasacow and lol'd some more.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 6, 2010)

I still laugh every time I scroll past the cow.


----------



## Shodai (Mar 6, 2010)

Did I ever get mine?


----------



## ez (Mar 6, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> I still laugh every time I scroll past the cow.



only because i'm wearing it, though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 6, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> No problem.  Wait, for the two other-sized ones, did you want the same stock or different?  Iz confuzzled.


Either or is good with me


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 6, 2010)

Shodai said:


> Did I ever get mine?



Yes, and I did think about it.  This sums you up as a human being.  Think about it, read into it, and ponder your existence.  

V


Kitsune said:


> Shodai





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Either or is good with me



Alrighty, will do



My Chemical Romance said:


> only because i'm wearing it, though.



It is especially cute on you, yes.


----------



## Anjali (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine is quite fitting. Thank you, Nagisa <3


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 7, 2010)

quizzlix?!



~riku~



Roy



Alexandra



Red



Krory2



Circe



King Lloyd


Jiraiya_Ero_Senjin



Jeanne





Anjali said:


> Mine is quite fitting. Thank you, Nagisa <3



Glad you approve ^^


----------



## /root (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Cronos (Mar 7, 2010)

.


----------



## Shodai (Mar 7, 2010)

> Yes, and I did think about it. This sums you up as a human being. Think about it, read into it, and ponder your existence.
> 
> V


Oh cool

DEEP


----------



## Morphine (Mar 7, 2010)

hit me


----------



## shit (Mar 7, 2010)

arigacios kits my loff <3


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 7, 2010)

^ Glad you like.  ^^


****Ok, After Morphine, no more requests for a while.  I'm burned out.  May resume later.****


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 7, 2010)

But I hate Renji 

Like he's about the shittiest, least worthwhile character in all of Bleach...besides Hitsugaya and Hinamori. 

I mean its an awesome avy and I'll totally steal the border but I hate the character >_>


----------



## Gary (Mar 7, 2010)

Renji is more worthwhile then ichigo, what are you on Sunny.


----------



## Dman (Mar 7, 2010)

2 away from Dman2


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 8, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> But I hate Renji
> 
> Like he's about the shittiest, least worthwhile character in all of Bleach...besides Hitsugaya and Hinamori.
> 
> I mean its an awesome avy and I'll totally steal the border but I hate the character >_>



Renji's sexy.  But I picked it because I thought his expression was fitting somehow.  I'm gonna re-do yours tonight actually, since I'm OCD.

And King Lloyd's since he's whined about it too.




Dman said:


> 2 away from Dman2



:ho


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> But I hate Renji
> 
> Like he's about the shittiest, least worthwhile character in all of Bleach...besides Hitsugaya and Hinamori.
> 
> I mean its an awesome avy and I'll totally steal the border but I hate the character >_>



And Ichigo.

And Orihime.

And Uryuu.

And pretty much every Arrancar, Vizard, Espada and about ninety percent of the Shinigami - whoever isn't Kenpachi, Byakuya, Unohana or Yumichika.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 8, 2010)

^ You forgot Urahara.

He's pretty badass.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2010)

Common misconception.

He's the Kakashi of Bleach.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 8, 2010)

Sunny re-do:



King Lloyd re-do:





Krory said:


> Common misconception.
> 
> He's the Kakashi of Bleach.



Are you saying it's a common misconception that Urahara is the Kakashi of Bleach or were those separate statements?  Because I think Urahara is awesome.  I'm confused about your possible confusion of my statement.  I was saying he's one of the few non-fodder characters.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 8, 2010)

Urahara is 27x the characther Cack-ashi is. Stop yur trollin mang


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 8, 2010)

AHAHAHA I should wear that just to fuck with Shodai's head


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 8, 2010)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Also a 90 x 120 avatar if you dont mind







Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Nagi, may I request something further please?
> 
> A 240 x 320 pixels image for my cellphone wallpaper xD







Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Urahara is 27x the characther Cack-ashi is. Stop yur trollin mang



As much as I love Kakashi, Urahara is tops.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Especially in those UraxYoru Doujins






Sunuvmann said:


> AHAHAHA I should wear that just to fuck with Shodai's head


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2010)

Still going?

You sure work hard Nagisa


----------



## Frosch (Mar 8, 2010)

all of them look really cute :3


----------



## pfft (Mar 8, 2010)

too bad she is making wet back wages..


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 8, 2010)

*insert joke about making backs wet*


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 8, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Still going?
> 
> You sure work hard Nagisa



Have you picked your permanent avy yet?



Geijutsu said:


> all of them look really cute :3



Thank you.  ^^  Your avy is up soon.



pfft said:


> too bad she is making wet back wages..



It's a labor of love.  pek


----------



## Red (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the avy, was worth the wait.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 10, 2010)

^ glad you liked it


forkshy2



Geijutsu



Dman2



pfft2



?! 2



Cronos



Grimmjow



Golbez



Morphine


Edit: Oni used that stock, here's an alternate:

Morphine2



Ok, no more for a while.  *faints


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 10, 2010)

I think I saw someone with Morphine's

Like Tasku or Blindy idk.


----------



## ?? (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL

I need to sport them them as soon as I'm done with the cat one...then then the  one too


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 10, 2010)

rerolling for justice

2nd one sucked :/


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 10, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I think I saw someone with Morphine's
> 
> Like Tasku or Blindy idk.



Now that you mention it, I think I remember that too.  It was Oni.  I'll make an alternate.



Reptar Kamina said:


> rerolling for justice
> 
> 2nd one sucked :/



Aww come one, it was the special green bird.  Alright, I;ll make you another.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 10, 2010)

the special green bird didn't fit me at all

maybe if i was repthirsty like havoc or something i dunno lulz


----------



## ?? (Mar 10, 2010)

In that case, can I get another again? The 2nd one was.....


----------



## SPN (Mar 10, 2010)

I still love mine Kits...


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 10, 2010)

?! said:


> In that case, can I get another again? The 2nd one was.....



Haha ok.



SPN said:


> I still love mine Kits...



And I love it on you!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 10, 2010)

O shi- Is that a Cynthia one?


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 10, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Now that you mention it, I think I remember that too.  It was Oni.  I made an alternate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol you like double posted or something


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 10, 2010)

oooh i like how you used my stock for shodai's

very nice


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I reposted it 

lol You want the Cynthia one Sunny?

Edit: Yev I forgot that was yours.  It's awesome.


----------



## ?? (Mar 10, 2010)

You're the best <3


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 10, 2010)

it is

saving it if shodai never uses it


----------



## Dman (Mar 10, 2010)

its so girly


but i fucking love that avy....so much:3
/cute overdose

too bad i wouldnt wear it cuz its a girl! ;_;


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 10, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Yeah I reposted it
> 
> lol You want the Cynthia one Sunny?
> 
> Edit: Yev I forgot that was yours.  It's awesome.


Actually, I'd like a Silver one come Sunday :33


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 10, 2010)

grow some balls and wear a girl Dman


----------



## Dman (Mar 10, 2010)

tbh

im saving that


i may use once ace is shitty


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 10, 2010)

ace became shitty two chapters after his death


----------



## Dman (Mar 10, 2010)

once the ava is old then


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 10, 2010)

Dman said:


> its so girly
> 
> 
> but i fucking love that avy....so much:3
> ...



Ahahaha ok then, I'll make you a more manly one.



Sunuvmann said:


> Actually, I'd like a Silver one come Sunday :33



Oh good, I have lotsa pokemon stock.




Wait, why am I already committing to make more of these?


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 10, 2010)

the ava was old one chapter after ace's death


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 10, 2010)

If you have a bad ass one of Silver that'd be great


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll see what I can do


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 10, 2010)

make mine super special awesome this time

your success rate itt is like 97%

*no pressure at all*


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 11, 2010)

One more please


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 11, 2010)

Coming right up!


----------



## Gary (Mar 11, 2010)

Pokemon special silver stocks?
DO WANT


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 11, 2010)

Reptar Kamina said:


> make mine super special awesome this time
> 
> your success rate itt is like 97%
> 
> *no pressure at all*


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 11, 2010)

?! said:


> You're the best <3





nyan~



Dman said:


> its so girly
> 
> 
> but i fucking love that avy....so much:3
> ...


----------



## Rhaella (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh        hay.


----------



## shit (Mar 11, 2010)

you doing these again?


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 11, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> Oh        hay.



Hi. *adds to list



Juggalo said:


> you doing these again?



This is the same thread from before.  



Sunuvmann said:


> If you have a bad ass one of Silver that'd be great


 


...there are no pokemon in it though, so I dunno.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 11, 2010)

oh man...I LOVE IT 

using it after dees wan


----------



## /root (Mar 11, 2010)

no offense to kitsune intended since she's basically making very little effort for maximum reward, but the fact that this thread has reached nearly 700 posts shows that you guys are all petulant fucking retards.


----------



## Fang (Mar 11, 2010)

how come the posts stopped flowing in my Blender True or Dare thread


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 11, 2010)

what cause we want avis that seem like something we'd wear made for us for free?

you'll start an argument over anything i swear to christ


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 11, 2010)

/root said:


> no offense to kitsune intended since she's basically making very little effort for maximum reward, but the fact that this thread has reached nearly 700 posts shows that you guys are all petulant fucking retards.



I'm actually putting effort into this.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 11, 2010)

DO IT JEEPERS

START AN ARGUMENT DO IT


----------



## /root (Mar 11, 2010)

it's not an argument you fuckwit, an argument implies that you have a valid point


----------



## /root (Mar 11, 2010)

kits i didn't say you were putting zero effort in, but lets be honest, you could do ALOT more if you really wanted to.

it's not the bare minimum to what you could be doing for rep but it's definitely lower-tier effort.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 11, 2010)

fine i'll rephrase

DO IT JEEPERS START BASHING DO IT


----------



## Fang (Mar 11, 2010)

Yev shut up while you still have the chance


----------



## /root (Mar 11, 2010)

i'm tempted to do it just because someone i find as intolerably annoying as you keeps using a name of familiarity with me

there's a reason i never made jp my handle again, and that's because the idea is that only people i actually like get the opportunity to use it.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 11, 2010)

butbutbutbutbutbut-


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 11, 2010)

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeperssssss


----------



## Morphine (Mar 11, 2010)

they are both lovely, thanks


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 11, 2010)

kit i'm here again, ready for something new


----------



## /root (Mar 11, 2010)

yev shut the fuck up

i wouldn't even look at you irl, let alone talk to you


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 11, 2010)

that's a plus for the both of us then 

saves me from talking to a person with a shitty attitude


----------



## /root (Mar 11, 2010)

and it saves me from having to look at you


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 11, 2010)

i'm glad we've come to a mutual agreement

tah tah~


----------



## ?? (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL CATS       .


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 11, 2010)

LoL why does this avatar suit me ?


----------



## Roy (Mar 11, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Roy



Any special reason for choosing this stock? I was kinda expecting someone with red hair..but w/e  

I like it though.


----------



## Rhaella (Mar 11, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Hi. *adds to list



Thanks, hon.



/root said:


> no offense to kitsune intended since she's basically making very little effort for maximum reward, but the fact that this thread has reached nearly 700 posts shows that you guys are all petulant fucking retards.



I know, right? Who'd have thought that so many people actually like avatars and maybe want that half second's curiosity about what they're about to get?


----------



## Nimander (Mar 11, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> Thanks, hon.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? Who'd have thought that so many people actually like avatars and maybe want that half second's curiosity about what they're about to get?



Ugh.  The guy in your sig (whose name I don't remember and probably never took the time to learn) makes me dizzy just looking at him.  

I probably don't remember him cause he didn't place...

*edit*

Damn.  And /root would be sealed so I can't neg his ass either.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 11, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> Thanks, hon.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? Who'd have thought that so many people actually like avatars and maybe want that half second's curiosity about what they're about to get?


Rhaella dearest :33


----------



## ez (Mar 11, 2010)

requesting new avatar, villainess.


----------



## Dman (Mar 11, 2010)

wow these 3 do suit me well though


im using the latest one


thanks kitty sun


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 11, 2010)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> LoL why does this avatar suit me ?



Didn't you used to have a cute lil monkey?



Roy said:


> Any special reason for choosing this stock? I was kinda expecting someone with red hair..but w/e
> 
> I like it though.



You met Conan, you have determination, that guy on the tiger looked determined.  I instinctively pick them.    



Rhaella said:


> I know, right? Who'd have thought that so many people actually like avatars and maybe want that half second's curiosity about what they're about to get?



pek



Scum said:


> requesting new avatar, villainess.



Absolutely  



Dman said:


> wow these 3 do suit me well though
> 
> 
> im using the latest one
> ...



Haha I thought you'd like a more guy-like one.  It looks good on you. xD


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 11, 2010)

Uh...do you want one Fangu?


----------



## Frosch (Mar 11, 2010)

I is a pleased customer


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

Geijutsu said:


> I is a pleased customer



Success.  

******************


Tachikoma




Gary




Rhaella




Juggalo




Scum




TWF


----------



## ez (Mar 12, 2010)

what's with you and effeminate avatars


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

ok ok I'll make you another one


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 12, 2010)

Scum said:


> what's with you and effeminate avatars


She's a she.

What'd you expect?


----------



## ez (Mar 12, 2010)

i expect for her to not treat me like i am scum


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

Sunny, i can make a better pokemon one for you if it has pokemon in it.  Trainer fanart is kinda meh.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 12, 2010)

NEW GITS STOCK I DONT HAVE? 

NAGISA MARRY ME.


----------



## ez (Mar 12, 2010)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> NEW GITS STOCK I DONT HAVE?
> 
> NAGISA MARRY ME.



get in line ^ (use bro).


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 12, 2010)

Can I bring a tent?


----------



## ez (Mar 12, 2010)

as long as i get to bring the flag.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 12, 2010)

It may get cold, you bring the hot chocolate I'll bring the marshmallows. 

We camp at the gates.


----------



## ez (Mar 12, 2010)

no homo btw. i'm a straight shooter when it comes to nagisa.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 12, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Sunny, i can make a better pokemon one for you if it has pokemon in it.  Trainer fanart is kinda meh.


Well if you can't get a good silver one, I guess I'd settle for a Feralligatr 

I plan on starting with Totodile when I get it :33


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2010)

I got one...Thanks! 

lol it reminds me of lord yu a bit.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> NEW GITS STOCK I DONT HAVE?
> 
> NAGISA MARRY ME.






Scum said:


> get in line ^ (use bro).



You guys.  



Sunuvmann said:


> Well if you can't get a good silver one, I guess I'd settle for a Feralligatr
> 
> I plan on starting with Totodile when I get it :33





 



Kaki said:


> I got one...Thanks!



My pleasure.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 12, 2010)

ORSUM 

Though that'd be my rival if I had a cyndaquil. Got any of Gold and Feralligatr?

If not, that'd do.


----------



## dark0 (Mar 12, 2010)

*DO ME NEXT!* I meant the avatar pervo 

I'm a nice guy online subconsciously making up for my IRL cynical behavior. I am somewhat of a womanizer even though I do think that men are women are equal and the same in many ways. I'm a romantic and a drama queen, I'm gar and sexy in the ways I handle women. As you can see I have immense knowledge of memes. I usually understand most people because I over-analyze things which make me a big critic who is great at describing whats wrong with something and what flavor it adds to the overall obejective, which is my favorite word: objectivity. I act like a badass all the time and I stand up where people fall and make quotes like that one when I get a sudden burst of inspiration, and when I'm out of the loop or don't get all the details I get pissed off. 


I have a problem with senseless authority yet I lead with an iron fist and only what people to do exactly what I tell them. I speak without thinking and type without looking back because I'm smart enough to sound like an above average smartical person when I speak without thinking. I have a great ego which I like to show without hesitation for the lulz. I'm very funny, I like to make wisecracks most of which come fast but I do things just for the lulz and try and suggest my feelings with emoticons or subtle verbal manipulation and body language. *Basicly I'm a smart manipulative sexy bitch*

I have a penis btw


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

dark0 said:


> *DO ME NEXT!* I meant the avatar pervo
> 
> I'm a nice guy online subconsciously making up for my IRL cynical behavior. I am somewhat of a womanizer even though I do think that men are women are equal and the same in many ways. I'm a romantic and a drama queen, I'm gar and sexy in the ways I handle women. As you can see I have immense knowledge of memes. I usually understand most people because I over-analyze things which make me a big critic who is great at describing whats wrong with something and what flavor it adds to the overall obejective, which is my favorite word: objectivity. I act like a badass all the time and I stand up where people fall and make quotes like that one when I get a sudden burst of inspiration, and when I'm out of the loop or don't get all the details I get pissed off.
> 
> ...



  WTF

...OK then, I shall.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 12, 2010)

kit                   :?


----------



## Bart (Mar 12, 2010)

kit can you make me one with neji again?

P.S. wtf dark0?!


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> make him an avatar that says:
> 
> tl;dr



I have something in mind.  



Kenneth said:


> kit                   :?



Oh no, I skipped you.  I'm didn't mean to!    Will make yours next.



Bart said:


> kit can you make me one with neji again?
> 
> P.S. wtf dark0?!



Sure thing.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

No u.  

/floats off too


----------



## E (Mar 12, 2010)

this reminds me of high school, when i would want to get a slushie for lunch but couldnt because of all the ^ (use bro) that would cut to the front of the line


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 12, 2010)

no rush, i'm off to work anyways ma'am


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> no you cant float off~!
> 
> you have to make these kids their avatars
> 
> or else they'll start crying and such, that would be such a heartless thing to do!



I have to do it when I get home.  ;__;



E said:


> this reminds me of high school, when i would want to get a slushie for lunch but couldnt because of all the ^ (use bro) that would cut to the front of the line



.....I forgot yours too.  Wah, it was hard to keep track.  And I was gonna make you and extra nice one too since you won the agony.  I'm a terrible person.   You and Kenneth are now priority!

Your current avy rocks btw (even if it is Lady Gaga )



Kenneth said:


> no rush, i'm off to work anyways ma'am



I'm glad to be caught up, now people can get theirs before losing interest.  I think.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 12, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Didn't you used to have a cute lil monkey?



Yes i did have a cute little monkey.
I dont see the connection.
But thanks for the effort anyway.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

I dunno!  It's hard to make them for people I don't really know.  

I figured you like to cover up your predatory nature with a cute avatar.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahaaaaah now I get it. xD
Im slow today.
Yeah must be hard making something good for someone you dont know.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

I can take another stab at it if you'd like.

If anyone has suggestions about what they want, go ahead and say it.  I can't promise I'll find stock worth using, but there's a good chance I will.  And it actually makes it easier.  

I am pleased when you are pleased.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 12, 2010)

Hehe, if you want you can make something.
But I just changed my ava & sig.
So I will just save the one you make and use it later.
xD


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah sure, no obligations.  This is mostly for my own entertainment.  I think I need visual stimulation after a long day of having none.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> Lady Gaga is awesome



It's funny, but the only song I like is Paparazzi.  And I love that song.  But the rest kinda suck, imo.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

I like the fact that she's weird.

I don't like the fact that she has a schlong.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

After I do the next few, I'm gonna make like ten random Pokemon avatars (since HGSS is out on Sun).  So, *thread is closed to requests for now*.

******************************************************************


----------



## Roy (Mar 12, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> You met Conan, you have determination, that guy on the tiger looked determined.  I instinctively pick them.



That makes sense. Thanks, I've saved it so I can use it later. =3


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2010)

E




Kenneth3




ezx6




dark0




Bart




Jiraya Ero Senjin2


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Nagi. 

/hanging here since most threads are inactive, not many people on.

Tell me about your day


----------



## ez (Mar 13, 2010)

damn kits! you know how to put in work. vastly different from what i saw on msn. 

*puts on*


----------



## Gary (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey, do a new one for me.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hey Nagi.
> 
> /hanging here since most threads are inactive, not many people on.
> 
> Tell me about your day



My day was good.  Are you excited about pokemon on Sun?!?  I'm gonna make abstract's avy then some random pokemon ones.  You can have first pick if you'd like.



Scum said:


> damn kits! you know how to put in work. vastly different from what i saw on msn.
> 
> *puts on*



It suits you.  Finally got it right.  



Gary said:


> Hey, do a new one for me.



I don't like your demanding tone.


----------



## Gary (Mar 13, 2010)

pretty please miss nagisa-chan can you make a new avatar for me


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2010)

Gary said:


> pretty please miss nagisa-chan can you make a new avatar for me



Alright, since you asked so nicely.

Edit:
Anyone who thinks I didn't do theirs .


----------



## ez (Mar 13, 2010)

oh, i'm sure you could get it right all along, but just wanted to play your womanly games with me. 's all good tho.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 13, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> My day was good.  Are you excited about pokemon on Sun?!?  I'm gonna make abstract's avy then some random pokemon ones.  You can have first pick if you'd like.


I can't get it until Monday 

Since I'm heading back to Uni on Sunday.

Excellent


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2010)

abstract



gary


----------



## abstract (Mar 13, 2010)

<3<3<3<3  

  


pek pek



mucho gracias, miss nagisa :>


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2010)

Let me know next time you want anther one.


----------



## abstract (Mar 13, 2010)

will do  



I think I'm gonna chill on this set for a quick minute, then use your avy.  OH, and I'll be able to use this:


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2010)

You want another option?


----------



## abstract (Mar 13, 2010)

sure           !


----------



## ez (Mar 13, 2010)

kits, what would it take for you to make a sig to complement this ava? it's been so long since i've had a matching set.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 13, 2010)

If dark0 doesn't take his, then I will


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2010)

abstract said:


> sure           !















Scum said:


> kits, what would it take for you to make a sig to complement this ava? it's been so long since i've had a matching set.



I'd be glad to.  Do you want me to use the same stock, or find something else?  There's not a ton of good GiTS stock out there.  But I shall try.



Gecka said:


> If dark0 doesn't take his, then I will



Feel free.  ^^


----------



## Gary (Mar 13, 2010)

anyway you're nice enough to make a one with humans in it this time?


----------



## Cax (Mar 13, 2010)

Hook us up.


----------



## Setoshi (Mar 13, 2010)

IS THAT WHO I THINK IT IS


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2010)

Cax said:


> Hook us up.







setoshi said:


> IS THAT WHO I THINK IT IS







Scum said:


> kits, what would it take for you to make a sig to complement this ava? it's been so long since i've had a matching set.





If you want it to say something, let me know.


----------



## dark0 (Mar 13, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> dark0



that picture is almost as beautiful as my penis pek


----------



## ez (Mar 13, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> If you want it to say something, let me know.



nah, it's fine as it is, thanks. can you post the stock tho?


----------



## E (Mar 13, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> E



i like it, thanks :3


----------



## EJ (Mar 13, 2010)

Can you make me some? :/

Please. My avatars usually suck.


----------



## abstract (Mar 13, 2010)

Kitsune said:


>





pek 


much love, nagisa. :3


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2010)

dark0 said:


> that picture is almost as beautiful as my penis pek



Almost.



Scum said:


> nah, it's fine as it is, thanks. can you post the stock tho?







E said:


> i like it, thanks :3



:3  I'm glad.



Espionage said:


> Can you make me some? :/
> 
> Please. My avatars usually suck.



Sure, if you're around before I make it tell me what kind of sets you normally like.



abstract said:


> pek
> 
> much love, nagisa. :3


----------



## Gary (Mar 13, 2010)

Can I have a matching sig and the original, pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2010)

Gary, I'm not sure it is good stock for a sig.  The sketchy, painterly quality looks best when small in an avy.   the stock.  I'll see what I can do with it once I have some...inspiration.


----------



## Gary (Mar 13, 2010)

I mean matching as in the same character/theme >_>


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2010)

Persuade me to bother, Gary.


----------



## Gary (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll rep you.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2010)

This thread still going on?

Can you make me a new one?


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 14, 2010)

Espionage:









Gary:
As I said, it's hard to find 'matching' stock.  Especially when it's in a style like that avatar.  Just use the same stock.  Sometimes it looks nice.





Mider-T:



**************Thread re-open for requests (not that you stopped asking)************

Also, it's more like "ITT: I make you an avatar that I feel like making you."


----------



## Cax (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm interested in another one.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 14, 2010)

^ sure thing

-----


Check out my Pokemon avatar thread .


.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 14, 2010)

Cax:




Espionage (as per your request):


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 16, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Alexandra



Totoro


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2010)

If you ever feel like making a new Banana one, I'm here


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## abstract (Mar 28, 2010)

Kitsune said:


>



SWEET 


will you make me a new avy kits? :3 


I'd go to the shop, but I hate dealing with shops.  I like to go straight to the source.


----------



## abstract (Mar 28, 2010)

make it some thug gangster shit :3 


not like, I'm a fucking retard with chains that shoots guns and acts like a thug 


but like 


"lifes a struggle, but I keep it real, do what I do to get by, and smoke blunts in my living room to deal with the stress" type thuggish ^___^


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2010)

ok


----------



## abstract (Mar 28, 2010)

more or less, i want a tupac set 




Kitsune said:


> ok


----------



## abstract (Mar 28, 2010)

i watched balto on HBO the other day lol


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## abstract (Mar 28, 2010)

SWEET 

thank you miss kits


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2010)

glad you like it


----------



## abstract (Mar 28, 2010)

*completes the look*


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2010)

What have I done...


----------



## EJ (Mar 28, 2010)

Espionage (as per your request):
[/QUOTE]

Oh woah!

I didn't know you completed this one! Thanks again Kitsune! Great job!


----------



## Kusogitsune (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll tell you what you HAVEN'T done. One for me, por favor?


----------



## Bart (Mar 29, 2010)

Kitsune, can you please create me another one of Neji. Thanks!


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 3, 2010)

Kusogitsune said:


> I'll tell you what you HAVEN'T done. One for me, por favor?






Bart said:


> Kitsune, can you please create me another one of Neji. Thanks!


----------



## Dman (Apr 3, 2010)

damn bart thats a badass nejdigglet avatar 


kitsune can you do me again?


----------



## Havoc (Apr 3, 2010)

Nagisa, you're so talented and beautiful.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2010)

You're back in action?


----------



## Peak (Apr 3, 2010)

Go for it mate.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 3, 2010)

Give it your all.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 3, 2010)

I am Raptor


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 3, 2010)

Thread title doesn't apply any more.  I just make something.



Dman said:


> damn bart thats a badass nejdigglet avatar
> 
> 
> kitsune can you do me again?


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 5, 2010)

Mider T said:


> You're back in action?









Peak said:


> Go for it mate.







~*Enigma*~ said:


> Give it your all.







Deweze said:


> I am Raptor


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Apr 5, 2010)

rerolling for justice


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 5, 2010)

Reptar Kamina said:


> rerolling for justice


----------



## Fancy (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey boo. Make me one :>


----------



## Fancy (Apr 5, 2010)

Is she walking a cat?


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 5, 2010)

yes, she is walking a cat


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 5, 2010)

go


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Apr 5, 2010)

what the fuck 

okay i'll use it someday, but still

REROLLING ONCE MORE

i'll keep doing this till you get it just right


----------



## pfft (Apr 5, 2010)

that one suits you sheeps.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Apr 5, 2010)

you _would_ say that


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 5, 2010)

Read between the lines, Yev.  There's a meaning there and a secret purpose.  Read my body language for the answer. *makes gestures and moves eyes around*

But ok, satisfaction is guaranteed in my ghetto blender avatar shop!  

pfft you want another one too?  I have to wait until I get home.


----------



## abstract (Apr 5, 2010)

lol @ all of these tiny avatars


----------



## pfft (Apr 5, 2010)

sure.. you can make me another one.  when you get home and get the feel for it or w/e


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2010)

This could actually be interesting and relevant to my interests.


----------



## ez (Apr 5, 2010)

okay kits work your magic on me.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 6, 2010)

abstract said:


> lol @ all of these tiny avatars








pfft said:


> sure.. you can make me another one.  when you get home and get the feel for it or w/e







Freija said:


> This could actually be interesting and relevant to my interests.







Reptar Kamina said:


> you _would_ say that







ezxx said:


> okay kits work your magic on me.


----------



## pfft (Apr 6, 2010)

mine is classy :classy


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Apr 6, 2010)

i'll save that one for later

it's kinda played out

REROLLING


----------



## ez (Apr 6, 2010)

that tree reminds me of spring snow. the rocks remind me of my balls.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Apr 6, 2010)

if you're implying i'm a trippy sheep i'm gonna beat you up


----------



## pfft (Apr 6, 2010)

SHEEPS! MOFOCKIN SHEEPS!


----------



## ez (Apr 6, 2010)

she's saying you're both full of life and extremely dull. it's a grand compliment.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Apr 6, 2010)

well shit...


----------



## pfft (Apr 6, 2010)

ezxx said:


> she's saying you're both full of life and extremely dull. it's a grand compliment.



ha ha ha ha ha 



------

i really like the geiko one nagi. I am gon wear it in the future.  

i should wear it now since ezana's avatar compliments the one you made for me so well


----------



## ez (Apr 6, 2010)

well, at least you didn't get a tree. it can't get much worse than that.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Apr 6, 2010)

brb slitting wrists


----------



## pfft (Apr 6, 2010)

i think its really phallic.. 

so do i wear the one she made me before or the one she made me just now ezana.. you decide.. hurry the fuc up


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm not _saying_ anything.  ;__;  

No one understands my art.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 6, 2010)

what if you have no personality
(<--------)

then what do you get


----------



## pfft (Apr 6, 2010)

ezana i just mentally negged you with my mental neg powers for not wanting to compliment my avatar kitsune made me by telling me to use it right now.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 6, 2010)

Cloud Nine said:


> what if you have no personality
> (<--------)
> 
> then what do you get


my weiner.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 6, 2010)

if you could resize it to 150 x 150 first, that'd be lovely


----------



## pfft (Apr 6, 2010)

who says he has to resize it


----------



## Havoc (Apr 6, 2010)

it's way too small for that


----------



## Havoc (Apr 6, 2010)

amber ill fuck you up, ok.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 6, 2010)

pfft said:


> who says he has to resize it





Havoc said:


> it's way too small for that



they don't call it fun-sized for nothing


----------



## Metaphor (Apr 6, 2010)

Cloud Nine said:


> what if you have no personality
> (<--------)
> 
> then what do you get



i feel your pain


----------



## ez (Apr 6, 2010)

pfft said:


> i think its really phallic..
> 
> so do i wear the one she made me before or the one she made me just now ezana.. you decide.. hurry the fuc up





i think this suits you quite well. i'm not sure what other one she made for you before, but that doesn't really matter.


----------



## ez (Apr 6, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> I'm not _saying_ anything.  ;__;
> 
> No one understands my art.



admit it, my ava is some kind of racist joke that has to do with roots.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 6, 2010)

no 

You don't like girly sets so i went for black and white photography again 

And this is for Yev:


----------



## ez (Apr 6, 2010)

why is it limited to girly or photography? your avatar making skills are supposed to diverse


----------



## Laurens (Apr 6, 2010)

i'd like another one kitsune


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 6, 2010)

ezxx said:


> why is it limited to girly or photography? your avatar making skills are supposed to diverse



I'm developing my style.  



Laurens said:


> i'd like another one kitsune


Sure thing ^^


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2010)

... I love that avy.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 6, 2010)

Freija said:


> ... I love that avy.



Sweet, it seemed just right for you.


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2010)

Awww, prettay boy in teh moonlight


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 6, 2010)

You look so beautiful in the moonlight.


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2010)

Everyone wants my dick  What can one do


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Apr 6, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> no
> 
> You don't like girly sets so i went for black and white photography again
> 
> And this is for Yev:



tell me why you picked this and i'll wear it


----------



## ez (Apr 6, 2010)

can i wear RK's sheep avatar kits? shit looks badass.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Apr 6, 2010)

wait i have an idea

how about a request

Ed from cowboy bebop


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2010)

fuck your shit


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 6, 2010)

Reptar Kamina said:


> tell me why you picked this and i'll wear it



It's making a cute face.  Like, it did something naughty but wants to look innocent about it.  Reminded me of you, since you are a naughty boy but pretty good overall.  



ezxx said:


> can i wear RK's sheep avatar kits? shit looks badass.



Please do!  It's a deep statement about forum mentality.  Yev didn't appreciate it.  



Reptar Kamina said:


> wait i have an idea
> 
> how about a request
> 
> Ed from cowboy bebop



Yeah, requests are good.  I'll make you one of these tonight.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2010)

Kitsune said:


>



How did I miss this awesome piece of work?  MAGNIFICENT


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Apr 6, 2010)

i see it as a thinking face but okay

ED GET


----------

